# Flower Kitties



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, this is Teddy.



















And this is little Alice.










And together they are flower kittens 










They invent the cutest ways to sleep together.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SO cute!! I'll bet they didn't keep those flower collars on long, though!!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Haha  The ones on their necks are very loose, so they were doing their usual things with the flowers. Teddy is used to harness though. However I took them off after a few minutes, as they looked ridiculous 
The "face flower on Teddy stayed on for 5-10 seconds


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

(Giggle!), yes, I have to agree - Teddy looks a bit put off by the facial flower pose - you can always see what they are thinking by those eyes. He has a bit of "Really? I'll get you for this" look! Pics are really cute, though!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

The important part is that my husband was taking pictures, and I was there behind camera making ridiculous faces and sounds to attract his attention and make him look up. So I think he is trying to ask: What is wrong with your face, mom??  haha


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the good laugh! That first one of Teddy is hysterical. Such cuties.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

me and my girlfriend both laughed...adorable


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Teddy looks much less amused than you are! Very cute kitties!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

cute, but if I were you, I would be checking my shoes before I put them on over the next few days...


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL yeah I think the key to having pictures like that is to have two people there. I can get things on mine and then they're off before I can take a picture. plus I laugh too much after I do it and cats don't like to be laughed at.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww sooooooo cuuuuuuuuuute >.<


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!

But I'd be sleeping with both eyes open if I did that to my girls. Which I can't even imagine being _able_ to....


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> cute, but if I were you, I would be checking my shoes before I put them on over the next few days...


I know it is hard to believe, and thousands of people have told me the same thing when I shared this picture on Facebook, that he will seek revenge.. But my kitten is special I guess. He loves being touched, cuddled (he especially loves when you pet his face, eyes and ears), he is calm and kind, like a big bear, and he had no problem with an extremely soft flower on his head. He didn't even try to run away, or scratch, or bite... So nope, no surprises in any shoes. He didn't mind this. 

He is the kind of cat who went on a few road trips with us, lasting 6 hours. And he looked out the window of the car, slept through most of the trip on my lap, and asked to use a litterbox once.. He is a my gentle bear.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow!! I'd be in for a world of hurt getting those onto my kitties, let alone getting a picture of it! Too cute!!

Mylita


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lmao the look on his face is priceless! Very cute pics  congrats on actually having them wear it long enough to get good pics. I tried to get pics of Yuki wearing a Santa hat and collar one Xmas and all I got was a series of blurry shots of her trying to get them off! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

